# For Anyone Who Uses a Gas Stove



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

This article talks about the dangers of air pollution in the home when the household cooks with a gas stove.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/science/gas-stoves-air-pollution-1.6394514


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

How about the use of a gas furnace, water tank (gassed)? 

Living in Pickering, close to a nuclear plant? 

Or maybe on a nice patch of land with free radon?

So is the conclusion: buy more hydro stocks?


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Anything in modern society is bad for your health at some level. There are chemicals in your clothes, pesticides in your food, radiation in the air, etc., etc., etc.
I find it ironic that one of the recommendations in the article is to cook with your microwave instead of your gas stove......


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> How about the use of a gas furnace, water tank (gassed)?
> 
> Living in Pickering, close to a nuclear plant?
> 
> ...


Gas furnace and water tanks have chimneys, so much safer.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Gas water tanks have chimneys (or a vent)? I wasn't aware of that. Gas furnace for sure. So what happens if your water tank sits elsewhere or nowhere close to a chimney/gas furnace?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Gas water tanks have chimneys (or a vent)? I wasn't aware of that. Gas furnace for sure. So what happens if your water tank sits elsewhere or nowhere close to a chimney/gas furnace?


Natural gas heated water tanks have to be vented as well, sidewall if not roof vent. Even the high efficiency ones (heaters and furnaces).


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Gas water tanks have chimneys (or a vent)? I wasn't aware of that. Gas furnace for sure. So what happens if your water tank sits elsewhere or nowhere close to a chimney/gas furnace?


Uh, otherwise you'd be having a real bad time with CO. Often times the chimney is a PVC pipe that goes out the side of your house.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

OptsyEagle said:


> This article talks about the dangers of air pollution in the home when the household cooks with a gas stove.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/science/gas-stoves-air-pollution-1.6394514


Um are we talking about the same thing? Has anyone seen the study? Most people have gas burners and electric stoves. (ie natural gas fuelled burners on top (ranges) and electric heating elements in the stove part). Not gas fuelled stoves.


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

All these seeds being planted to shift people to electric. First its financial incentives, now we're gonna die if we don't. Then once everybody is ensnared, jack up the electric rates and say that we should be grateful to have paid such low rates for decades and now we are more in line with the rest of the world. I ripped out our electric cooktop and switched to gas and it's awesome. Could never go back. And all I need is a match if and when the power goes out.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

Cooking with gas stove is bad for you… ahhhh let’s have McDonald’s instead!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

diharv said:


> All these seeds being planted to shift people to electric. First its financial incentives, now we're gonna die if we don't. Then once everybody is ensnared, jack up the electric rates and say that we should be grateful to have paid such low rates for decades and now we are more in line with the rest of the world. I ripped out our electric cooktop and switched to gas and it's awesome. Could never go back. *And all I need is a match if and when the power goes out.*


 ... speaking of which - those lovely smelling candles that some of us love to burn. Would they not be considered polluting products?


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

Our house always smells of scented melted wax. Ahhhh. She just bought Trudeau scented wax cubes, they smell like money burning.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

diharv said:


> I ripped out our electric cooktop and switched to gas and it's awesome.


Gas is awesome to cook with, excellent heat control. If it wouldn't cost so much to switch I would have gas now.

The cbc article reads like it's climate change driven.


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, everything is going to have a climate angle. But I will use that gas cooktop on our new side of beef sitting in the freezer, which by the way, is not walking around the pasture emitting greenhouse gases.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

I did an experiment a while back, I use my gas stove to burn pictures of Trudeau and Guilbeault, then compared it to cooking food. Damn Trudeau and Guibeault burn dirty.....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

diharv said:


> Our house always smells of scented melted wax. Ahhhh. She just bought Trudeau scented wax cubes, they smell like money burning.


 ... talk about getting double value (yours or hers?) for the money - burning Trudeau + scented wax cubes. ROFLMAO.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

afulldeck said:


> ...., I use my gas stove to burn pictures of Trudeau and Guilbeault, .....


But not of Putin or Trump. Interesting.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Covariance said:


> Um are we talking about the same thing? Has anyone seen the study? Most people have gas burners and electric stoves. (ie natural gas fuelled burners on top (ranges) and electric heating elements in the stove part). Not gas fuelled stoves.


I am not sure what you mean. I know many who have gas fueled stoves (range top plus oven) and others with dual fueled stoves, meaning gas cook top burners and electric oven. We went from a gas fueled stove (burners and oven) to a gas fueled cook top and separate electric oven when we renovated about 7 years ago. The electric oven takes a lot longer to get up to baking heat than the gas oven used to take.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

diharv said:


> All these seeds being planted to shift people to electric. First its financial incentives, now we're gonna die if we don't. Then once everybody is ensnared, jack up the electric rates and say that we should be grateful to have paid such low rates for decades and now we are more in line with the rest of the world. I ripped out our electric cooktop and switched to gas and it's awesome. Could never go back. And all I need is a match if and when the power goes out.


Induction is apparently just as good. I agree, I can't stand resistive electric cooktops.

Gas is apparently pretty bad.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> I am not sure what you mean. I know many who have gas fueled stoves (range top plus oven) and others with dual fueled stoves, meaning gas cook top burners and electric oven. We went from a gas fueled stove (burners and oven) to a gas fueled cook top and separate electric oven when we renovated about 7 years ago. The electric oven takes a lot longer to get up to baking heat than the gas oven used to take.


I was referring to the study in the article and whether it substantiates the purported risk. Whether anyone has seen the actual study. If they studied gas fired ovens and then the reporter extended the conclusion to include dual fuel that seems like a stretch to me. The usage situation and quantity of gas would be quite different.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

andrewf said:


> Induction is apparently just as good. I agree, I can't stand resistive electric cooktops.


Our gas range is having problems with the oven and we're thinking about going induction. Hate coil electric too. I like cooking with gas but one of our friends got an induction range and it seems pretty skookum. The main wow factor for me is how much faster it gets water boiling than gas. Another minor bonus is the amount of heat being given off. Out kitchen gets toasty during parts of the summer and it's killer cooking with the gas range during those days.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I got influenced to Australian BBQ's when I was sent there for work. They have half the cook top as a griddle. I have adapted ours ( and carefully leveled it), and now in the summer time I cook bacon and eggs, pancakes, grille sandwiches on the one compartment of the gas bbq. Keeps the kitchen cooler when I cook outside , and dos not tax the central forced air AC as much when humidex sails high.

In the house have a gas stove with integrated oven. 
Electric ignition. Can use match to light stove top burners, but not the oven if the power goes off in a storm. 

Do have and external vented range hood, and tend to run fan in it on low when oven is on, as it vents a bunch of heat.
Also run the vent fan when cooking something big, or aromatic, like bacon.

I have a wood burning fire place as well, that we use for aesthetics likely at least once a week for about 5 months of the year. . 

House is high eff gas fired forced air heat and natural draft storage hot water tank. Have gas fired for heat clothes dryer as well. 

As to cooking on the stove top, I could never go back to electric with its tremendous thermal lag. Something starts to heat up too much with gas, turn the burner to a lower setting and keep going . With electric,in same scenario must move the pot off the element, wait at least 30 seconds and then get going agian.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

andrewf said:


> Induction is apparently just as good.


Just make sure your cookware is good for it.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ponderling said:


> I got influenced to Australian BBQ's when I was sent there for work. They have half the cook top as a griddle. I have adapted ours ( and carefully leveled it), and now in the summer time I cook bacon and eggs, pancakes, grille sandwiches on the one compartment of the gas bbq. Keeps the kitchen cooler when I cook outside , and dos not tax the central forced air AC as much when humidex sails high.
> 
> In the house have a gas stove with integrated oven.
> Electric ignition. Can use match to light stove top burners, but not the oven if the power goes off in a storm.
> ...


No offense, but my eyes practically glazed over from reading all of that. Either I'm stuck in the 90's or living in a different world. 

Electric coil stove here, electric dryer. Gas for heat and hot water... just regular efficiency, I think. That's all I remember anyone having when I grew up, except some had electric heat/water as well.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

High performance heat pumps are coming to disrupt nat gas heating as well. There are also heat pump hot water heaters.

I'm actually optimistic about electricity rates staying fairly reasonable.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Gas range at our house. It's great!

I'll start wearing an orange safety vest when I cook to acknowledge the inherent danger.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> High performance heat pumps are coming to disrupt nat gas heating as well. There are also heat pump hot water heaters.
> 
> I'm actually optimistic about electricity rates staying fairly reasonable.


I was looking at this, but it seems that here they still need auxiliary burners for most of Canada. Honestly if you're making heat, natural gas is pretty darn efficient.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> I was looking at this, but it seems that here they still need auxiliary burners for most of Canada. Honestly if you're making heat, natural gas is pretty darn efficient.


I’ve read the new units (Mitsubishi?) can function down to about -20. 

mine is about 14 years old and works down to about +5. 

we don’t have nat gas where i live. I would think the 20% increase in propane prices this year makes a HP cheaper to operate now by a decent margin…..even with the electric backup. the annual maintenance is much less on a HP and fear of running low on propane is gone.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I was looking at this, but it seems that here they still need auxiliary burners for most of Canada. Honestly if you're making heat, natural gas is pretty darn efficient.


S Ontario is fine. There are heat pumps that are effective down to -30C. You can always have a gas fireplace or some supplemental space heaters if you are worried.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Even if people keep nat gas furnaces, it will come to a point where it would make sense to use a minisplit for heating in the shoulder seasons. When temps are moderate (which is most of the winter), heat pumps can be 500% efficient.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

The carbon tax on natural gas keeps increasing, so eventually I suppose it will necessary to have everything in the home switched to electric. I see on my last bill the carbon tax was 50% of the gas supply charge, and that doesn't take in the increase in the tax this month.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ And just when you do switch entirely to electric and see its bill, you wished you kept the natural gas option too.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Even if people keep nat gas furnaces, it will come to a point where it would make sense to use a minisplit for heating in the shoulder seasons. When temps are moderate (which is most of the winter), heat pumps can be 500% efficient.


Maybe, but I don't think we're there yet, once they put out fat subidies I'll consider it.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

milhouse said:


> Our gas range is having problems with the oven and we're thinking about going induction. Hate coil electric too. I like cooking with gas but one of our friends got an induction range and it seems pretty skookum. The main wow factor for me is how much faster it gets water boiling than gas. Another minor bonus is the amount of heat being given off. Out kitchen gets toasty during parts of the summer and it's killer cooking with the gas range during those days.


You won't regret it! Induction easily beats out all competition.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, modern heat pumps can be really efficient; they are glorified refrigerators for your house that can cool or heat it.

But considering I am finding it hard to just to buy a fridge for the kitchen and have it last longer than 7 years these days, I am going to sit on the sidelines on this one for a bit.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

The glass on my electric cooktop had a small,crack. Went to wipe it down and the crack has grown across the entire surface. Elements still work. The crack goes between them all.
Wonder what the supply chain is like?

debating induction vs traditional. Leaning towards traditional. what Are standard no-stick frying pans made of? Aluminum? Tea pots? Stove top espresso makers? Why can’t I find a magnet when I need one?

ideally I want a cooktop with 2 large burners and 3 smaller ones. With the large ones up front closer to me. I find our overhead exhaust fan too low, so getting to the back burners feels a little awkward.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> This article talks about the dangers of air pollution in the home when the household cooks with a gas stove.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/science/gas-stoves-air-pollution-1.6394514


While the danger is there, it should be pointed out that proper ventilation and usage of a hood fan that exhausts to the outdoors instead of recirculating will reduce the risk significantly. It's particularly telling that the researcher in question never used the hood fan before this study. We have a gas stove and the fan is always on when we cook and open a window for some ventilation.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Money172375 said:


> The glass on my electric cooktop had a small,crack. Went to wipe it down and the crack has grown across the entire surface. Elements still work. The crack goes between them all.
> Wonder what the supply chain is like?
> 
> debating induction vs traditional. Leaning towards traditional. what Are standard no-stick frying pans made of? Aluminum? Tea pots? Stove top espresso makers? Why can’t I find a magnet when I need one?
> ...


Pretty sure you can get induction friendly versions of all those cookwares. If you want to test drive induction, you can get stand alone induction cooktops. My parents got one for deep frying in a pan outdoors so it doesn't stink up the house. It works quite well.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

This seems to be gathering gas….uhmmm. I mean steam.









U.S. considers gas stove ban due to 'hidden hazard.' Will Canada follow?


Many Canadians use gas stoves for cooking but a federal agency in the United States is raising concerns about how safe they are, calling them a 'hidden hazard.'




toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Haven't read the article yet but that's like saying "time to dump ENB and the likes companies".


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

cainvest said:


> The cbc article reads like it's climate change driven.


CBC is paid good money to promote the Climate Agenda.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

HappilyRetired said:


> CBC is paid good money to promote the Climate Agenda.


Many are paid money to make headlines with opinion pieces ... climate change included.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Gas water tanks have chimneys (or a vent)? I wasn't aware of that. Gas furnace for sure. So what happens if your water tank sits elsewhere or nowhere close to a chimney/gas furnace?


2" pvc pipes to the side of the house on new builds. Intake and exhaust. Same thing for the gas furnace


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

m3s said:


> 2" pvc pipes to the side of the house on new builds. Intake and exhaust. Same thing for the gas furnace


 ... well, if that headline becomes the law, definitely no consideration for a gas tank nor the intake/exhaust pipes required.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> This seems to be gathering gas….uhmmm. I mean steam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Manufacturers and researchers agree that if you use a gas range, create as much ventilation as possible using a range hood while you're cooking and if you don't have one, open a window or use a fan to help the gasses dissipate."

The crazy thing is that anyone would run a gas appliance without an exhaust. That's crazy.

I also know people who don't use their fans on their electric range, even when frying etc. Lots of people simply don't care


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Every single link in the original CBC story is a negative opinion about gas stoves. Not one single dissenting piece was referred to.

This isn't journalism, it's activism and propaganda.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> Every single link in the original CBC story is a negative opinion about gas stoves. Not one single dissenting piece was referred to.
> 
> This isn't journalism, it's activism and propaganda.


At the bargain price of only a billion dollars a year!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> At the bargain price of only a billion dollars a year!


So if the F-35s last 20 years they are cheaper than the CBC

The F-18s are like 40 years old and probably have many years to go

Therefore the CBC costs more than double and nobody bats an eye


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> So if the F-35s last 20 years they are cheaper than the CBC
> 
> The F-18s are like 40 years old and probably have many years to go
> 
> Therefore the CBC costs more than double and nobody bats an eye


National defence is less important than national politics.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

It's a lot easier to turn off an electric stove remotely than a gas stove.

By the way, a new US law will be going into effect that mandates kill switches in all new vehicles. It goes without saying that Canada will follow suit.

Of course, we can all rest assured that the power to do so will only be used in emergency situations.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> It's a lot easier to turn off an electric stove remotely than a gas stove.
> 
> By the way, a new US law will be going into effect that mandates kill switches in all new vehicles. It goes without saying that Canada will follow suit.
> 
> Of course, we can all rest assured that the power to do so will only be used in emergency situations.


With careful oversight and an inquiry, like with the Emergencies act!


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> With careful oversight and an inquiry, like with the Emergencies act!


But it would be necessary and for our own good.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Over in the other (cycling) forum, an American electrical engineer comments today:

_Just as a thought about 'coming for your gas stove' in NY part of executive order 22 will "Restrict new State facilities that enter design and permitting starting in 2024 from using infrastructure that can be used for the combustion of fossil fuels." In other words, in new designs for state facilities, no gas stoves, no gas water heaters, no gas boilers or furnaces, and no oil any of that either. Of course, the executive order applies only to state buildings, but I see it as part of the same pattern: The uproar of issuing an executive order to effectively ban gas and oil from all construction would be deafening, but going with state buildings is a great trial balloon because nobody directly pays for all the extra costs associated with effectively making buildings all electric. 

Along with that, I'm seeing a very quiet movement in the design and construction industries to move away from natural gas and oil into electricity and away from traditional heating systems towards ground and water sourced heat pumps, and central heating systems that serve entire neighborhoods. So it would not surprise me at all in about 5 or so years down the road that you do actually see executive orders issues or laws passed that start banning fossil fuel fired equipment._


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

For the past few years, my partner (previously a civil engineer) who worked for a national Canadian oil company his whole career, he would fling open all our condo windows and if summer, our balcony doors open, whenever we turned on the gas stove.

I never asked him why, but it often struck me as odd, the windows were super wide flung open. 

As a slightly related matter: For past decade, he was always super critical of food dishes where the chef was _overusing _the propane torch. ie. on sushi, etc....which is kinda dumb. Buy I guess hip. For him, alot of unhealthy airborne particulate matter emanated from the propane torch and falling onto food (which we can't see). Torch doing its thing in a confined space.

Similarily he never liked the wasted heat of outdoor torch lamps with the flame...again he felt it was also polluting the air. Felt at least, trap/recycle for heat that wasted heat with pollutants drifting into the air outdoors.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

The government is using the climate hoax as a weapon to take away our rights. The Greenies happily played along unaware that they're just useful idiots.

It's time to end the scam.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

HappilyRetired said:


> The government is using the climate hoax as a weapon to take away our rights. The Greenies happily played along unaware that they're just useful idiots.
> 
> It's time to end the scam.


I would be careful...those who have worked on the technical side in oil and gas industry may know alot more about airborne particulate matter and other unhealthy pollutants in confined spaces, meaning a room with no proper ventilation that would vent to outside instead of recirculating within a room.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

jlunfirst said:


> I would be careful...those who have worked on the technical side in oil and gas industry may know alot more about airborne particulate matter and other unhealthy pollutants in confined spaces, meaning a room with no proper ventilation that would vent to outside instead of recirculating within a room.


Gas stoves are perfectly safe with proper ventilation, this has been known for decades. My friend couldn't build his house 20 years ago without an approved ventilation system for his gas stove. Noting has changed.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> Gas stoves are perfectly safe with proper ventilation, this has been known for decades. My friend couldn't build his house 20 years ago without an approved ventilation system for his gas stove. Noting has changed.


My summary: Scientists who do not ventilate while cooking discover chemicals. Further highlights at 10.

A superficial search for criticisms on the legitimacy of the argument that gas stoves cause material harm quickly reveals how people with agendas will distort and use basically junk science to push their vision onto other people.

I don't use a gas stove, but even cooking with oil on electric stoves can generate orders of magnitudes more chemicals than gas stoves generate alone. It almost makes it a rounding error.

Whether or not you are for or against, your first reaction for any such premise as strong as 'gas stoves are causing severe harm so bad we must ban them', especially when using children as a shield, deserves at least a minimum of effort to see how the research is conducted. It's pretty ridiculous, and sad. When did we stop thinking critically and independently?


----------

